# Coconut milk = coconut water for electrolytes?



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I was thinking... does coconut milk have the same amount of electrolytes as coconut water? I much prefer coconut milk.

I mean, coconut milk is coconut water mixed with coconut meat and oil, right? and electrolytes are ions, so they aren't destroyed by heating or canning... So shouldn't coconut milk be as rich or almost as right in electrolytes as coconut water? does anyone know for sure?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Nope. Coconut milk is actually made by mixing the meat of the coconut with boiling water and steeping it. The coconut water is already long gone by this point.

As for coconut water, I love it fresh. But the canned stuff, whether it's in cans or aseptic packaging just tastes dead to me. I drank a lot of it (almost a case) during my long labor and early pp period by mixing it with enough pineapple juice to mask the taste. I have another case sitting here that I haven't been able to muster the courage to drink - I dislike it that much.

But, give me a young green coconut and a straw and that thing'll be dry in 2 minutes.


----------



## Gingercat (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
As for coconut water, I love it fresh. But the canned stuff, whether it's in cans or aseptic packaging just tastes dead to me. I drank a lot of it (almost a case) during my long labor and early pp period by mixing it with enough pineapple juice to mask the taste. I have another case sitting here that I haven't been able to muster the courage to drink - I dislike it that much.

Interesting! What are the benefits of drinking coconut water during labor? I'm due in about a month or so, so it might be a good idea to stock up with coconut water besides RRL tea!

(I actually like the taste of coconut water, but then I like coconut in general)


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gingercat* 
Interesting! What are the benefits of drinking coconut water during labor? I'm due in about a month or so, so it might be a good idea to stock up with coconut water besides RRL tea!

It's full of electrolytes and it's a great hydrator without the extra sugar that other electrolyte drinks have. My labor was extremely long (5 days) and it wound up being about keeping me hydrated and my energy up... I couldn't really stomach much food at all.

ETA - my MW had coconut water on her list of supplies to have on hand, but I don't think she expected me to go through a case of it.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of coconut water either. I'd much prefer coconut milk. But I heard the same thing about the electrolytes of water vs. milk. I was keeping it in the house in case of vomiting viruses for the kids, but it expired too fast. Last time there was a virus, I sent out DH for it, and I choked down half of one of the little boxes. That's about all I could take. I hadn't thought of mixing it with something else! Live and learn.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

its great in smoothies!
I actually like it though.
we use it in some mixed drinks (cause if you are going to drink alcohol its good to keep hydrated


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I've never had it from a young coconut, because I've heard that all the imported young coconuts are treated with something really gross, to keep them fresh, so no way, unless it's a local to where I am, untreated young coconut will I go that route.

yeah, the juice is nasty, but it's not THAT bad with some lemon juice in it. tolerable. I guess I'll just keep it on hand for the rare times I really need it. cause it beats emergen-c by a far shot, even if not on taste.


----------



## Gingercat (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
yeah, the juice is nasty, but it's not THAT bad with some lemon juice in it. tolerable. I guess I'll just keep it on hand for the rare times I really need it. cause it beats emergen-c by a far shot, even if not on taste.

I wonder if we're talking about the same thing, as I really like coconut water, I cannot see why it can be nasty









This is what is widely available here, dr. antonio martins coco juice , you can get it mixed with other juices but I find the plain one quite tasty, could it be my pregnancy hormones?


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I find coconut water to be sickeningly sweet, which is why I find it nasty, and it just tastes... like coconuts. which while I've grown to love coconut milk in stuff... isn't a taste I like. It's... grossly sweet, more than even say, pomagranate juice, because that has tartness to cut the sugar. hence why I like it better with lemon juice and watered down.


----------



## Gingercat (Sep 3, 2009)

Mmm, the one I get is not sweet at all, it is like drinking water with a mild coconut-y taste, very very refreshing!

Could it that it differs among brands?


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't like it either but have not had the oppurtunity to try it fresh. I couldn't even drink it almost tasted like it went bad or something.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
I find coconut water to be sickeningly sweet, which is why I find it nasty, and it just tastes... like coconuts. which while I've grown to love coconut milk in stuff... isn't a taste I like. It's... grossly sweet, more than even say, pomagranate juice, because that has tartness to cut the sugar. hence why I like it better with lemon juice and watered down.

Hmm... what brand is it you're getting? I don't find coco water to be sweet at all. It's very refreshing, but I definitely wouldn't call it sweet.

As for what the young coconuts are treated with - I heard they're irradiated. I have to wonder whether the coconuts that are used to make pkgd coco water are irradiated also though. The reason they're treated that way is supposedly because they'll turn within a couple days of being picked - so are they shipped to the processing plant and processed before that window closes, or are they irradiated with the rest of them?


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll have to try a different brand. I just bought the brand that was on sale at berkeley bowl.


----------



## Gingercat (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
It's full of electrolytes and it's a great hydrator without the extra sugar that other electrolyte drinks have. My labor was extremely long (5 days) and it wound up being about keeping me hydrated and my energy up... I couldn't really stomach much food at all.











I'd like to thank you again for the labor/coconut water tip!

I had my baby just a week ago and although my labor was rather easy and fast coconut water did help me a lot in keeping my strength up and recoving my energy afterwards.

It is very hot here in Athens at the moment and I drink plenty of coconut water to assist me with breastfeeding. My baby-daughter is just one-week old and currently drinking about a liter of breastmilk a day (I'm pumping temporarily) so I need as many nutricious liquids as I can without the extra sugar added.


----------



## ms_ilona (Jul 29, 2015)

the best coconut water is cocozia. you should taste it. i love it so much and recommend it to everybody!
http://goo.gl/A7fhwv


----------

